

Ask HN: Idea validation for simple home security system? - rfnslyr

I&#x27;m moving into a new apartment, solo, and as such, I&#x27;m worried about break-ins. Putting extra locks on the door can only do so much if it&#x27;s a weak door.<p>I was thinking of a little plastic device that you can stick to your wall. The idea is, when it&#x27;s enabled and your door opens when you&#x27;re not there, your phone releases an ungodly alarm sound alerting you of an unwarranted entrance.<p>Would this be possible? I was thinking you can interface with it via Wi-Fi or bluetooth?<p>Does a product like this already exist?
======
adolph
Maybe you want to add something louder than the annoying "door opening chime?"

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=door+chime](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=door+chime)

~~~
waster
I think OP is thinking of a remote alarm, not so much loud onsite.

OP, maybe something like this? [http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ismartalarm-
iphone-control...](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ismartalarm-iphone-
controlled-home-security-system-intelligent-and-affordable)

edit: Or this?
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/alarm.com/id315010649?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/alarm.com/id315010649?mt=8)

